# Cranberry Mead is bottled!



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 3, 2009)

This was my first cranberry mead (melomel), which I ended up aging with a vanilla bean for a month and then back-sweetening a bit.







I had a fun time bottling! Somehow, calling it "The Liquid Pie" sounded even funnier in French...











Thanks for the labeling tips! These are coated with acrylic and they look very professional in person.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow impressive!  Looks tasty!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks terrific!


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 3, 2009)

For some reason, the pics didn't come thru. Just shows(image)! Must be the new web site!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 3, 2009)

That's strange - I can still see them on my end and (with a Mac) I'm usually someone who CAN'T see stuff.

Hey - thanks for the encouragement! I just recently started making labels and it's been really fun to learn how to make/coat/glue them on this forum!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

The pictures are back on. They went off for a while again.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 4, 2009)

No picture.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 4, 2009)

Am I crazy? I can still see the pictures just fine...


----------



## fivebk (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't see them


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 4, 2009)

The pics are OK for me now!! And the time is right finally


----------



## Scott B (Nov 4, 2009)

No Pictures here.

I am using Window XP and the Old Explorer.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 4, 2009)

Re-posting to see if this helps..

Before:





After!


----------



## Scott B (Nov 4, 2009)

Got the Picture this time.
WOW very Nice! 
Great job!


----------



## LittleLeroy (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Brent2489 (Nov 5, 2009)

MmmmmmLooks great!


----------



## admiral (Nov 6, 2009)

Very Nice! Great color and great label!


----------

